
Music Geeks Are Retrofitting Old iPods to Keep the Perfect MP3 Player Alive - ingve
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/music-geeks-are-retrofitting-old-ipods-to-keep-the-perfect-mp3-player-alive
======
disposition2
A much easier and cheaper solution would be to get a device that is still sold
first hand, like a Sansa Clip and buy a microSD card...saves a few hundred,
lasts longer, not limited by iTunes syncing, can copy / paste files & folder,
can install Rockbox [1] (some iPods also support this 3rd party firmware),
lossless (not ALAC) audio.

1\. [http://rockbox.org/](http://rockbox.org/)

~~~
DerekL
The Sansa Clip sounds like a good idea, but the storage is limited. For
instance, the Clip Jam is limited to 40 GB (8 built-in plus 32 on the card).
These refurbished iPods go up to 256 GB.

You could split your music among multiple cards, but that's not convenient.

~~~
thraxil
Yeah, but the problem I have with the iPod thing is that while 256GB is a lot
more than 40GB, it's still only a fraction of my collection so I'd still have
to spend time deciding what to put on it. 40GB is enough to go months of
normal usage without hearing the same track twice. So I have a python script
that loads every 5 star rated track onto the Sansa (using up a good chunk of
that 40GB) and generates an m3u of all of them, pre-shuffled. I feel like
that's the best compromise I can make for having less than 100% on a single
portable device and 40GB is plenty for that. More than 40GB and there's not
real improvement for me up until about a TB.

